# Actividade Vulcânica 2021



## MSantos (17 Fev 2021 às 15:36)

Extraordinárias imagens do vulcão Etna em erupção:


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2021 às 17:22)

Pelas 10h de hoje a pluma já não é aparente na imagem do satélite Terra (resolução 60 m):


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2021 às 10:19)

Sinabung na Indonésia entrou em erupção ontem, 02/03/2021


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2021 às 10:26)

Islândia com muitos terramotos de origem vulcânica na última semana ou duas. Há imagens de satélite a detetar alterações do magma e do terreno.

Estou a seguir no instagram uma geóloga que está por lá e ela explica super bem nos stories o que se passa e o que se tem passado por lá. Quem estiver interessado, ela tem nos destaques tudo o que tem dito sobre os terramotos e sobre as alterações do magma e onde muito provavelmente irá haver uma erupção em Reykjanes (algo assim). Há dois vulcões na Islândia que já eram para ter entrado em erupção e ainda não entraram, eles estavam à espera disto há algum tempo... mas bom, é mais fácil ouvirem a senhora a falar porque ela é que percebe bem do assunto 
https://instagram.com/geology_with_helga?igshid=12sf2s8yjhxbs


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2021 às 21:05)

*Islândia prepara-se para possível erupção perto de Reykjavik*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/islandia-prepara-se-para-possivel-erupcao-perto-de-reykjavik


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2021 às 00:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Islândia prepara-se para possível erupção perto de Reykjavik*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/islandia-prepara-se-para-possivel-erupcao-perto-de-reykjavik





Keilir úr suðvestri by Hugi Ólafsson, no Flickr

O vulcão, com Reykjavik ao longe.


----------



## fablept (4 Mar 2021 às 00:29)

Webcam da zona, mas poderá não estar apontada para a zona de interesse..


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2021 às 00:51)

fablept disse:


> Webcam da zona, mas poderá não estar apontada para a zona de interesse..


Está. Deve estar neste KFC ou muito próximo. O telhado branco que se vê no início do streaming é o que se vê na imagem, do lado da rua oposto ao KFC:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...d6cfae1ac0afe7!8m2!3d63.9945549!4d-22.5495773

O vulcão está a 15–20 km em linha reta.


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2021 às 20:49)

https://fb.watch/410imPs7g1/


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2021 às 21:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Está. Deve estar neste KFC ou muito próximo. O telhado branco que se vê no início do streaming é o que se vê na imagem, do lado da rua oposto ao KFC:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...d6cfae1ac0afe7!8m2!3d63.9945549!4d-22.5495773
> 
> O vulcão está a 15–20 km em linha reta.


Neste imagem de há algumas horas atrás vê-se muito bem o vulcão:


----------



## vamm (7 Mar 2021 às 17:15)




----------



## vamm (19 Mar 2021 às 22:45)

A erupção na Islândia já começou.
(um story do instagram de uma geóloga)
https://instagram.com/stories/geolo...urce=ig_story_item_share&igshid=1rnd6rxwjdht2


----------



## lserpa (19 Mar 2021 às 23:08)

Localização da erupção 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Mar 2021 às 23:10)

Fissura tem cerca de 200m de comprimento 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (19 Mar 2021 às 23:41)




----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2021 às 01:45)

Webcam
https://www.ipcamlive.com/60401b8d3413c


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2021 às 09:16)




----------



## tomalino (20 Mar 2021 às 12:23)

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Mar 2021 às 15:45)

Live cam montada em frente da fissura.

https://www.ruv.is/frett/2021/03/20...HMQcj1e0EURXe25cvqemSzPwF9Dwi6L0LVu_5989cSCtY


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (20 Mar 2021 às 22:59)

*Gases emitidos no Paul da Serra*
No Paul da Serra foram encontrados alguns sinais de atividade vulcânica. Uma situação já avaliada pelo governo regional mas que não levanta qualquer motivo de preocupação. 

https://www.rtp.pt/madeira/politica/gases-emitidos-no-paul-da-serra-vdeo_57147


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2021 às 16:34)

Uma visita guiada à nova erupção na Islândia


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2021 às 16:55)

lserpa disse:


> Live cam montada em frente da fissura.
> 
> https://www.ruv.is/frett/2021/03/20...HMQcj1e0EURXe25cvqemSzPwF9Dwi6L0LVu_5989cSCtY
> 
> ...



Acho que podia passar horas a ver!


----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2021 às 18:45)




----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2021 às 18:49)

Hawk disse:


> *Gases emitidos no Paul da Serra*
> No Paul da Serra foram encontrados alguns sinais de atividade vulcânica. Uma situação já avaliada pelo governo regional mas que não levanta qualquer motivo de preocupação.
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/madeira/politica/gases-emitidos-no-paul-da-serra-vdeo_57147


Ainda ontem falava sobre a atividade vulcânica na Madeira parecer estar extinta e no fim...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Mar 2021 às 19:19)

fablept disse:


> Uma visita guiada à nova erupção na Islândia


Serei só eu a achar que esta gente está mesmo próxima demais daquela lava?... Especialmente lá em cima nas crateras. Se aquilo dá para rebentar... bye bye...  Mas que é fantástico é (e eu era capaz de ser menino para arriscar também...)


----------



## João Pedro (21 Mar 2021 às 19:21)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que podia passar horas a ver!


Assim no lusco-fusco é a melhor hora para ver


----------



## Toby (21 Mar 2021 às 21:48)

https://islenskeldfjoll.is/?volcano=KRY


----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2021 às 22:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Serei só eu a achar que esta gente está mesmo próxima demais daquela lava?... Especialmente lá em cima nas crateras. Se aquilo dá para rebentar... bye bye...  Mas que é fantástico é (e eu era capaz de ser menino para arriscar também...)


Segundo a geóloga que partilhei aqui, havia uma zona ao pé da cratera maior que não tinha lava, mas que ia acabar por fechar rapidamente, pois tinha lava a escorrer de um lado e do outro, então ela estava a alertar porque era perigoso as pessoas estarem lá, podiam ficar fechadas naquele espaço num abrir e fechar de olhos


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2021 às 23:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Serei só eu a achar que esta gente está mesmo próxima demais daquela lava?... Especialmente lá em cima nas crateras. Se aquilo dá para rebentar... bye bye...  Mas que é fantástico é (e eu era capaz de ser menino para arriscar também...)



Apesar da lava ser muito fluída (muda-se a paisagem e diria que era mais uma erupção no Hawaii), faz-me também confusão que numa erupção tão recente, num local tão remoto, deixarem as pessoas aproximarem-se tanto..
Mas lá na Islândia devem estar habituados a isto


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2021 às 09:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Serei só eu a achar que esta gente está mesmo próxima demais daquela lava?... Especialmente lá em cima nas crateras. Se aquilo dá para rebentar... bye bye...  Mas que é fantástico é (e eu era capaz de ser menino para arriscar também...)



Esta malta é viking e vive sobre lava desde que colonizaram a Ilha, a lava corre-lhes nas veias em vez de sangue! 

Agora a sério... Este tipo de erupções costumam ser efusivas e sem atividade explosiva, ainda assim é preciso ter cuidado. Penso ser relativamente seguro observar a erupção de uma distancia razoável, aproximações até demasiado perto da lava é que talvez não sejam recomendáveis.


----------



## Happy (22 Mar 2021 às 16:20)

Foge!! que isto afinal pode correr mal!!


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2021 às 16:33)

Happy disse:


> Foge!! que isto afinal pode correr mal!!



Colapso da parede do cone! Pode sempre acontecer. Embora erupções deste tipo sejam pouco ou nada explosivas, não estão isentas de perigo. A mim parece-me gente a mais e demasiado perto, assim algo pode correr mal.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2021 às 21:22)

Fogo e neve juntos.
Aguaceiros de neve no dia de hoje:


----------



## lserpa (22 Mar 2021 às 21:46)

fablept disse:


> Uma visita guiada à nova erupção na Islândia



Hehehe também sigo esse canal  hoje ele abordou os resgates que foram feitos na última madrugada.
Um grupo de 40 pessoas perdeu-se no trilho do Vulcão. 
Felizmente não houve fatalidades, pois havia risco de hipotermia e Haze. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2021 às 22:05)

Happy disse:


> Foge!! que isto afinal pode correr mal!!


Pois...


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2021 às 10:57)

StormRic disse:


> Fogo e neve juntos.
> Aguaceiros de neve no dia de hoje:



Islândia a justificar o titulo de "Terra do Gelo e do Fogo"


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Mar 2021 às 17:02)

Parece-me que está a ficar mais animado, com a 2ª cratera em actividade intensa.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2021 às 19:37)

Alguns momentos de hoje, manobras perigosas e alguns "aparecidos" também... 












Visibilidade nula:












Um que quis ficar com o retrato para a posteridade...












Será que a câmara está assim tão escondida?







Manobra arriscada:







Nuvem de neve fresca levantada pelo helicóptero:







A chaminé secundária aumentando de actividade durante a tarde:












O transbordo da cratera principal parece estar a aumentar:







Este helicóptero passou mesmo em frente da cratera (perspectiva da cãmara, claro):







A cratera secundária começa a ter um volume de ejecção de magma quase equivalente à principal:


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2021 às 20:31)

O trânsito de helicópteros é permanente:







A cratera secundária de vez em quando produz uns jactos de lava notáveis:


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2021 às 20:41)




----------



## vamm (23 Mar 2021 às 21:11)




----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2021 às 09:46)

Vão surgindo cada vez mais vídeos feitos com recurso a drones muito bons da erupção, deixo aqui mais um exemplo:


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2021 às 10:10)

MSantos disse:


> Vão surgindo cada vez mais vídeos feitos com recurso a drones muito bons da erupção, deixo aqui mais um exemplo:



Bem, para uma área em que as autoridades não permitiam voos de drone por causa dos helicópteros, vê-se bem que a malta cumpre a lei à risca 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2021 às 13:45)

Uma autêntica peregrinação ao vulcão! 

Vê-se que o bacano está a curtir milhões fazer estas reportagens 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2021 às 15:11)

A cratera secundária formou já um cone e verte mais lava do que a principal:






Mas parece que a parede do cone secundário contém agora o derrame de lava, enquanto a fenda na principal continua a verter:


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2021 às 15:34)

StormRic disse:


> A cratera secundária formou já um cone e verte mais lava do que a principal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chega a dar a ideia que os dois cones se fundiram num só de maiores dimensões. Para já não parece haver sinais de abrandamento do fluxo de lava que vai lentamente preenchendo o vale.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2021 às 19:52)

*Icelandic volcano could erupt for years, creating 'perfect tourist' attraction*


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2021 às 20:16)

Nesta fase, estruturalmente faz lembrar o cabeço do fogo e o cabeço do canto aqui no Faial, uma erupção fissural bastante efusiva há ~ 400 anos, que deu origem ao varadouro e à Fajã da Praia do norte.

Entretanto, no meio do nevoeiro apareceu mais um curioso 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2021 às 22:13)

Erupção bastante efusiva neste momento:




Os cones parecem mesmo estar a juntar-se.


----------



## lserpa (25 Mar 2021 às 16:48)

Modelo 3D de Reykjanes 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2021 às 19:02)

lserpa disse:


> Modelo 3D de Reykjanes
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Espectacular .

Irá sendo actualizado automaticamente?

A"nortada" de hoje deslocou os visitantes para o lado oposto, têm melhor visão para a cratera secundária:








Em primeiro plano o vento levanta a neve:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2021 às 19:10)

StormRic disse:


> A"nortada" de hoje deslocou os visitantes para o lado oposto, têm melhor visão para a cratera secundária:



  ahah, não me podia ter enganado mais!






Continua tudo em magote do lado sul, bem juntinho daquela escoada que chegou mesmo até à periferia.
Devem estar a aquecer as mãos, bem quentinho ali, seguramente.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2021 às 20:14)

StormRic disse:


> Irá sendo actualizado automaticamente?


Penso que não. Este modelo 3D é na verdade um conjunto de fotografias que posteriormente são cruzadas num software, à semelhança do que é feito no google earth.
_____
Um plano mais aproximado:


----------



## lserpa (25 Mar 2021 às 23:09)

Esta imagem demonstra bem a afluência ao local 
Penso que se isto fosse aqui nos Açores, haveria logo autoridades a fechar a área. 
Ver, só à distância. 
Nos capelinhos houve alguns aventureiros, mesmo sendo uma erupção strombaliana, bem mais agressiva que esta da Islândia. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2021 às 09:11)

lserpa disse:


> Esta imagem demonstra bem a afluência ao local
> Penso que se isto fosse aqui nos Açores, haveria logo autoridades a fechar a área.
> Ver, só à distância.
> Nos capelinhos houve alguns aventureiros, mesmo sendo uma erupção strombaliana, bem mais agressiva que esta da Islândia.
> ...



Se fosse cá já haveria um "porteiro" a cobrar bilhetes/portagem!


----------



## fablept (26 Mar 2021 às 12:26)

lserpa disse:


> Esta imagem demonstra bem a afluência ao local
> Penso que se isto fosse aqui nos Açores, haveria logo autoridades a fechar a área.
> Ver, só à distância.
> Nos capelinhos houve alguns aventureiros, mesmo sendo uma erupção strombaliana, bem mais agressiva que esta da Islândia.
> ...



Aventureiros nos Capelinhos? Só a história da "corrida" para colocar uma bandeira nos Capelinhos é de gente doida


----------



## lserpa (26 Mar 2021 às 12:33)

fablept disse:


> Aventureiros nos Capelinhos? Só a história da "corrida" para colocar uma bandeira nos Capelinhos é de gente doida



Outros tempos, outras mentalidades 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2021 às 13:31)

Esta webcan oferece uma perspetiva diferente do vulcão, fica direcionada para o que parecia ser o cone secundário mas aparenta agora ter maior fluxo de saída de lava.


----------



## tomalino (31 Mar 2021 às 18:16)

Mais uma reportagem no vulcão, desta vez durante a noite.
Imagens incríveis


----------



## vamm (31 Mar 2021 às 21:37)

O Etna, mais uma vez, a dar-lhe bem


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2021 às 13:05)

*Erupção do vulcão Etna provoca encerramento do espaço aéreo no sul de Itália *

https://observador.pt/2021/04/01/er...ncerramento-do-espaco-aereo-no-sul-de-italia/


----------



## Mammatus (2 Abr 2021 às 01:33)

Interessante o "baby volcano" na Islândia, mas o Etna tem outro encanto. E agora com mais uma "boca" na base da cratera di sud-est.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2021 às 13:33)

Mammatus disse:


> Interessante o "baby volcano" na Islândia, mas o Etna tem outro encanto. E agora com mais uma "boca" na base da cratera di sud-est.


O Etna fartou-se da atenção que o recém-nascido estava a ter, e resolveu mostrar que ainda manda nisto tudo!


----------



## vamm (5 Abr 2021 às 15:18)

Uma nova fissura apareceu a norte das atuais novas crateras na Islândia. Estão a alertar os curiosos para os perigos do solo que pisam, a qualquer momento podem aparecer mais fissuras mesmo debaixo dos pés de quem lá anda. Acreditam que ainda podem aparecer novas fissuras a sul das crateras que já existiam.


----------



## lserpa (5 Abr 2021 às 15:20)

Esqueci-me de vir ao fórum dizer 
 O link em direto da nova fissura.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (5 Abr 2021 às 16:01)

3h após o aparecimento da fissura..os Islandeses já tem uma webcam montada no local em modo panorâmica.. 
https://www.visir.is/g/20212093464d/bein-ut-sending-fra-gos-stodvunum


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2021 às 16:34)

Com o surgimento de novas fissuras a erupção parece estar para durar naquela região da Islândia. A webcam que estava virada para a primeira erupção está agora a acompanhar o segundo foco do vulcão:


----------



## tomalino (5 Abr 2021 às 17:07)

*New fissures near the eruption site in Geldingadalir*
5.4.2021

*Updated 05.04 at 15:40*

Photos of two new volcanic fissures near to the initial eruption site in Geldingadalir,  located approximately 700 meters NE of the craters in Geldingadalir. The new fissures are in total 200 meters long. The lava from the fissures is non viscous and flows fast in a narrow lava-river into Merardalir valley, east of the new fissures, where a new lava field is forming. 





















Photos: Björn Oddsson/Department of Civil Protection and Emergency Management

*Updated 05.04 at 14:15*

A new additional fissure opened at ca. 12:00 hrs today near the initial eruption site in Geldingadalir. First estimates of the length of the fissure is ca. 200 meters, and the middle of the fissure is approximately 1 kilometer NE of the eruption site in Geldingadalir. The lava from the new fissure flows toward Merardalir valleys, east of the new fissure.

Helicopters from the Icelandic Coast Guard are at the new eruption site to make sure the area is evacuated. An airplain with scientists is on its way to the fissure for evaluating more presicely the location and the size of the new fissure.  

Because of the lack of ash and tephra emission in the atmosphere, the aviation color code for Keflavik airport remains orange as there are no imminent hazard for the aviation.

A live stream from the new fissure can be seen at RUV 2 . 

Fonte: https://en.vedur.is/about-imo/news/new-fissure-near-the-eruption-site-in-geldingadalir


----------



## Mammatus (5 Abr 2021 às 23:54)

João Pedro disse:


> O Etna fartou-se da atenção que o recém-nascido estava a ter, e resolveu mostrar que ainda manda nisto tudo!



Ah pois manda!  Deve estar a preparar resposta para esta nova ofensiva do recém-nascido islandês. Venha de lá mais uma nuova bocca.


----------



## lserpa (6 Abr 2021 às 00:21)

Mas na Guatemala, o vulcão Pacaya também está bem poderoso. Os nossos média nem fazem uma pequena referência.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (7 Abr 2021 às 10:58)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/vulkane.net/permalink/3901410399897104/

Bom dia.
Abriu uma 3ª fissura, segundo se pode ler nessa notícia.
Fica entre as duas anteriores.


----------



## MSantos (7 Abr 2021 às 11:07)

FJC disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/vulkane.net/permalink/3901410399897104/
> 
> Bom dia.
> Abriu uma 3ª fissura, segundo se pode ler nessa notícia.
> Fica entre as duas anteriores.



Sim, abriu durante a noite! Uma das webcams quase que foi apanhada pelo fluxo de lava.


----------



## FJC (7 Abr 2021 às 13:12)

Vejam os comentários desta publicação, onde existe um vídeo onde mostra o momento da abertura da 3ª fissura.


----------



## vamm (7 Abr 2021 às 22:11)




----------



## fablept (8 Abr 2021 às 22:30)

Vídeo de um drone que despenhou numa cratera..


----------



## lserpa (9 Abr 2021 às 09:52)

Vulcão La Soufière (Caraíbas) 
Tem estado desde o ano passado a desenvolver um domo, mas parece que poderá se tornar mais agressivo nas próximas semanas. Poderá estar a entrar magma adicional, tremores harmónicos têm sido detectados recentemente.
Tendo em conta o historial deste vulcão, poderá gerar uma erupção sub-pliniana.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Abr 2021 às 11:24)

lserpa disse:


> Vulcão La Soufière (Caraíbas)
> Tem estado desde o ano passado a desenvolver um domo, mas parece que poderá se tornar mais agressivo nas próximas semanas. Poderá estar a entrar magma adicional, tremores harmónicos têm sido detectados recentemente.
> Tendo em conta o historial deste vulcão, poderá gerar uma erupção sub-pliniana.



Em perspectiva uma erupção explosiva com índice entre IEV3 e IEV4 ou estou errado??


----------



## fablept (9 Abr 2021 às 14:53)

Já entrou em erupção o Soufriére..


----------



## FJC (10 Abr 2021 às 09:17)

Bom dia.
Nova fissura na Islândia. Pode-se ver no meio dos 2 cones de fissuras anteriores, no vídeo em directo. Deixo o link.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Abr 2021 às 10:29)

Excelente foto para exemplificar a erupção do vulcão La Soufriére 






Fonte: https://metsul.com/as-incriveis-imagens-da-erupcao-vulcanica-no-caribe/


----------



## fablept (12 Abr 2021 às 13:09)

Ocorreu uma forte erupção às 04:15 (hora locais).. falam no colapso do domo, mas há quem diga que este já desapareceu com as anteriores erupções, e que deverá ter ocorrido colapso de um dos flancos do vulcão..

https://www.facebook.com/nemosvg/


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2021 às 06:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Excelente foto para exemplificar a erupção do vulcão La Soufriére
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fablept disse:


> Ocorreu uma forte erupção às 04:15 (hora locais).. falam no colapso do domo, mas há quem diga que este já desapareceu com as anteriores erupções, e que deverá ter ocorrido colapso de um dos flancos do vulcão..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nemosvg/



A nuvem de cinzas, poeira e também gases está prevista vir até à costa africana, passando pelo arquipélago da Madeira, mas acho que as partículas maiores precipitarão muito antes, ainda sobre Barbados, enquanto que as partículas finas se espalharão numa grande área de fraca concentração.

Às* 14:37utc* de Sábado10, era este o aspecto da nuvem, vista pelo satélite Terra. A imagem cobre uma área aproximada de 750 Km por 400 Km, resolução 250 m.






Cerca de duas horas depois, às *16:44utc* o satélite Suomi capta a uma das explosões:






Resolução 125 m.





Uma hora depois, *17:42utc*, O Aqua tem esta vista, a nuvem desloca-se rapidamente para Leste, passa já sobre Barbados:


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Abr 2021 às 14:09)

*Major eruption of La Soufrière volcano*
*9-12 April 2021*




*Region*
Caribbean, St Vincent

*Satellites*
Sentinel-3, Metop B & C, Meteosat-11, GOES-16

*Instruments*
OLCI, GOME-2, IASI, SEVIRI, VIIRS

*Channels/Products*
True Colour, Sulfur Dioxide Total Column, Absorbing Aerosol Index, Dust RGB, Ash RGB

*A major eruption of the volcano La Soufrière, on the Caribbean island of Saint Vincent, sent ash over 6 km into the air in early April 2021.*
Published on
12 April 2021

By Federico Fierli  and Jochen Kerkmann (EUMETSAT)

La Soufrière is an active volcano in Caribbean with a series of major explosive events in the past from the 18th century to 1979. Precursor phenomena in early April warned of an imminent activity and 9 and 11 April there were two explosive eruptions, with intense production of ash which led to evacuations of the local population. This was the largest eruption from the volcano in more than a decade.

Intense volcanic eruptions as the explosive ones of La Soufrière have also an impact on the global environment. In fact, they have a key role in the Earth's climate due to the injection of particles and gases that can modify the radiative budget of the atmosphere. The effect and intensity depends greatly on the total amount of mass and the altitude the eruption reaches. More intense eruptions can inject both ash and, more importantly, gases, as sulfur dioxide and carbon dioxide, up to the stratosphere at around 20 km high, where they can reside for longer periods and be transported around the planet. In 1991 a major eruption from Mount Pinatubo, a stratovolcano in the Philippines, produced a persistent layer of small particles in the stratosphere that had a measurable impact on global temperatures.

It is, therefore, very important to monitor the extent, height and duration for a proper estimate of the impact of eruption at various spatial and temporal scales, using data from different instruments on different satellites.

The images from instruments detecting in the visible range of the spectra identify the presence of ashes. The OLCI instrument on-board the Copernicus Sentinel-3 satellite in Figures 1 shows the phases of the explosive period of the eruption, from 9-11 April. Ash is visible as brown-yellow layers.




Figure 1: Composite of Sentinel-3 OLCI True Colour RGBs, 9-11 April. Source: EUMETView
The image from 11 April which is more focused on St Vincent (Figure 2), is particularly interesting, showing the top-view of the mushroom cloud of the second explosive event (also clearly seen in this GOES-16 True Color imagery from NOAA).




Figure 2: Sentinel-3 OLCI True Colour, 11 April 13:59 UTC. Source: CODA
Another look at the volcanic plume comes from the aerosol absorbing index (AAI) measured by GOME-2 onboard the Metop satellites. AAI is a degree of the absorption of radiation in the UV and is representative of the amount of particles 'active' in this spectral region (unitless quantity). The Atmospheric Composition Satellite Application Facility (AC SAF) provided a series of maps from the GOME-2 onboard the Metop-B and C satellites in Figure 3, showing the progressive westward extent of the plume.




Figure 3: GOME-2 Absorbing Aerosol Index from Metop C and C from 9-12 April.
The last data used to create a full picture, comes from the detection of sulfur dioxide (SO2) that is emitted by volcanic eruptions. SO2 is particularly important for climate since it can reach the stratosphere, where can interact with water vapour and form small droplets of sulfuric acid that absorb and reflect solar light,  which, in turn, reduced incoming radiation, producing surface cooling.

La Soufrière emitted a substantial amount of SO2 up to the tropopause level, as shown by IASI instrument in Figure 4. The SO2 plume was likely transported by upper tropospheric/lower stratospheric easterly winds. The IASI instrument can also estimate the average height of the plume. Data on 10 April shows that SO2 reached 15-17 km high, across the tropopause region, with a raw estimate of a total burden in the order of 0.5 to 1 MTons of SO2 based on the preliminary analysis of Lieven Clarisse, Universitäts- und Landesbibliothek Bonn (ULB).




Figure 4: SO2 total column (top) and plume height (bottom) from Metop-B IASI, 10 April. Credit: Lieven Clarisse, ULB
As well as the data above, Meteosat-11 Ash imagery could be used to spot the plume (Figure 5). The ash/SO2 plume is seen in three colours: red = ash, yellow = ash+SO2, green = SO2. The scene was quite complex as there were many low, mid- and high level clouds. Despite this complication, the massive triangular volcanic plume from La Soufrière is well visible in the imagery, especially in a fast animation.

Figure 5: Meteosat-11 Ash RGB, 9 April 18:00 UTC-10 April 17:00 UTC
The first eruption at around 12:00-13:00 and the more pronounced and widespread second eruption at about 19:00 UTC could also be seen in GOES-16 True Colour imagery (Figure 6).

Figure 6: GOES-16 True Color RGB, 9 April 19:00-21:30 UTC. Credit: NOAA
On 11 April the plume was detected on both GOES-16 Ash products and Dust RGB (Figure 7 and 8).




Figure 7: GOES-16 Ash products, 11 April 10:00 UTC. Credit: NOAA
Figure 8: GOES-16 Dust RGB, 11 April 04:20-10:10 UTC. Credit: NOAA







Fonte: https://www.eumetsat.int/major-eruption-la-soufriere-volcano


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Abr 2021 às 14:13)

Outro dado interessante acerca da erupção do La Soufrière

The ongoing eruption, rated as VEI-4 on the Explosivity Index, was comparable to the event that occurred in 1902.[31] 

Fonte: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Soufrière_(volcano)


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2021 às 11:34)

Em relação à erupção em curso na Islândia tem sido interessante ver o aparecimento de múltiplas fissuras alinhadas com as duas primeiras. A erupção está a tornar-se num evento muito maior do que parecia no inicio. No entanto o carácter efusivo mantém-se e não se prevê que venha a mudar.


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2021 às 10:36)




----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2021 às 13:31)

Novidades na Islândia, para além da alteração da actividade no sistema fissural na península de Reykjavik, para uma erupção mais possante, com projeções de lava por vezes até 300m de altura, seguido de períodos de~5 a 10min de acalmia, há agora indícios de atividade sísmica e inflação da câmera magmatica do sistema vulcânico de Grimsvotn, um vulcão com um historial terrível para a Europa.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mai 2021 às 17:27)

lserpa disse:


> um vulcão com um historial terrível para a Europa



Referes-te à erupção do Laki ou Lakigigar em 1783/1784?? Um evento IEV 4, mas com bastantes repercussões no clima e na mortalidade na Europa  no final do século XVIII.


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2021 às 17:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Referes-te à erupção do Laki ou Lakigigar em 1783/1784?? Um evento IEV 4, mas com bastantes repercussões no clima e na mortalidade na Europa  no final do século XVIII.



Essa mesmo, incluindo sérios impactos na agricultura.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Mai 2021 às 14:46)

lserpa disse:


> Novidades na Islândia, para além da alteração da actividade no sistema fissural na península de Reykjavik, para uma erupção mais possante, com projeções de lava por vezes até 300m de altura, seguido de períodos de~5 a 10min de acalmia, há agora indícios de atividade sísmica e inflação da câmera magmatica do sistema vulcânico de Grimsvotn, um vulcão com um historial terrível para a Europa.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



O Grimsvotn tem essa erupção marcante em 1783-1784, mas mais recentemente também houve algumas erupções que não trouxeram problemas de maior, como a última em 2011, ou 2004 e 1998.
Há poucos dias houve efetivamente um terramoto que veio reacender os receios de uma nova erupção, mas tanto quanto sei já existirá uma ameaça disso acontecer desde junho do ano passado. Ninguém pode dizer que não vai ocorrer uma erupção em grande escala, mas acredito que as hipóteses disso acontecer serão reduzidas.


----------



## Angelstorm (10 Mai 2021 às 15:25)

A erupção na Islândia tem sido interessante de seguir e ponto turístico para muita gente.


----------



## lserpa (23 Mai 2021 às 10:46)

Vulcão Niragongo R.D. Congo.

Duas fissuras abriram-se no extratovulcão Nyragongo e colocam milhões de pessoas em risco. 
A LAVA expelida por este vulcão é considerada a mais rápida do mundo, onde é composta por apenas ~37% de sílica e os seu fluxos podem chegar aos 100km/h.
Isto, associado ao factor de ser uma área densamente populada, está em curso mais uma crise humanitária em 2021. (Já não haviam suficientes crises)  




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2021 às 14:50)

A evolução da erupção na península islandesa de Reykjanes, no sudoeste do País:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jun 2021 às 02:04)

Situação atual em Fagradalsfjall:


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2021 às 14:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Situação atual em Fagradalsfjall:



Tenho acompanhado diariamente pelo youtube o evoluir da situação. A erupção já passou por diversas fases de maior e menos fulgor mas sempre ininterrupta desde que começou em Março e não me admirava que estivesse para continuar.

Deixo um dos links para irem dando uma olhadela ao que se passa por lá:


----------



## adiabático (29 Jun 2021 às 22:40)

Esta manhã o "vulcãozinho" da Islândia teve um curto interregno... a lava deixou de saír e os sismógrafos estavam assim








Saíram artigos dando como provável uma pausa na erupção... Só que foi de curta dura:





Agora está assim. Também tenho seguido esta erupção diariamente e ainda não tinha visto tanta quantidade de lava a saír deste vulcão. Sai em jorros assim, mais ou menos de 10 em 10 minutos.


----------



## lserpa (30 Jun 2021 às 22:38)

adiabático disse:


> Esta manhã o "vulcãozinho" da Islândia teve um curto interregno... a lava deixou de saír e os sismógrafos estavam assim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Sigo-a diariamente e ainda não tinha visto as atualizações de hoje!! Que brutalidade!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2021 às 11:52)

Deixo aqui um timelapse da evolução do vulcão islandês desde 17 de Abril até 6 de Julho. É impressionante a modificação da paisagem em tão pouco tempo, ainda mais sabendo da lentidão à escala humana em que ocorrem os processos geológicos.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2021 às 09:47)

A erupção islandesa tem estado nos últimos dias numa fase de grande emissão de lava muito fluida, com enormes rios de lava. Não me canso de ver!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Jul 2021 às 12:00)

Mesmo para quem não aprecia fotografia, aconselho a verem.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Ago 2021 às 01:00)

Entretanto na Sicília, no início da semana, ocorreu mais um episódio paroxístico do Etna*. *


----------



## vamm (17 Ago 2021 às 08:06)

Fukutoku-Okanoba volcano (Japan): new island born in the Pacific
					

Fukutoku-Okanoba undersea volcano (near Minami Iwojima Island, Japan) - eruption news



					www.volcanodiscovery.com
				





Fukutoku-Okanoba volcano (Japan): new island born in the Pacific​Mon, 16 Aug 2021, 16:18
16:18 PM | BY: T




Eruption of the Fukutoku-Okanoba volcano as it breached the surface over the weekend (image: Japan Coast Guard)




Surtseyan activity (image: vulkane.net / Japan Coast Guard)
A new island was born in the Pacific Ocean over the past weekend: The powerful submarine eruption of the Fukutoku-Okanoba volcano that surprised observers and scientists around the world, producing a spectacular mushroom plume of steam and ash to 16 km altitude, quickly created a new cone that has now breached the surface.
The Japanese Coast Guard could film while the eruption reached the surface, creating violent steam explosions as hot magma interacted with the surrounding sea water (known as phreatomagmatic or Surtseyan activity), ejecting billowing white steam plumes and dark jets of water, steam and rock fragments:

At the moment, the activity has decreased somewhat although the remote location of the volcano prevents detailed observations and only larger plumes will usually be detected by the Volcanic Ash Advisory Centers.
The volcano is one of the most active in a partially submerged chain of volcanoes known as the Izu-Bonin-Mariana arc, where the oceanic Pacific plate subducts under the oceanic Philippine Sea plate, a process that results in both frequent earthquakes and volcanic activity along the arc.

The last confirmed eruptions of the volcano occurred in 2010, 2005-07, 1986, 1914, and during 1904-05. During some of these, temporary islands were formed that subsequently were eroded again by the relentless waves of the ocean. 
In addition to these confirmed events, there are a relatively large number of uncertain eruptions during the past century, at least some of which probably were actual volcanic eruptions as well.
Already last year, surveillance flights revealed that something was going on at the volcano: discoloured sea water was observed at the surface, a sign that either degassing activity at the underwater crater had strongly increased or that already some smaller eruption had been taking place then.

Whether the new island will become a lasting one will depend on the near future. At the moment, it has a flat crescent-shape with a breached bay above the vent and seems to be composed only of fragmented material (ash and blocks), which are not stable enough to resist wave erosion for too long. If activity continues and produces lava flows that manage to “seal” some of the new land, its chances of long-term survival will increase greatly. Something very interesting to follow!


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2021 às 16:49)

Deixo aqui o link para mais um vídeo espetacular do vulcão em erupção na Islândia:


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2021 às 15:37)

O fluxo de lava está de volta ao Nattaghi valley na Islândia.
será que é desta que atinge o oceano atlântico? 




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2021 às 16:58)

lserpa disse:


> O fluxo de lava está de volta ao Nattaghi valley na Islândia.
> será que é desta que atinge o oceano atlântico?
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda não foi desta! 

Hoje a erupção está numa fase mais calma e sem emissão de lava visível pelas webcams. Se a erupção continuar parece-me inevitável que as escoadas de lava acabem por passar a barreira construida, atravessem a estrada e acabem por chegar ao oceano, penso que é uma questão de tempo.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2021 às 18:31)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda não foi desta!
> 
> Hoje a erupção está numa fase mais calma e sem emissão de lava visível pelas webcams. Se a erupção continuar parece-me inevitável que as escoadas de lava acabem por passar a barreira construida, atravessem a estrada e acabem por chegar ao oceano, penso que é uma questão de tempo.



Entretanto a atividade recomeçou e já se formou um rio de lava que flui em direção a Nátthagi de novo!


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2021 às 18:32)

MSantos disse:


> Entretanto a atividade recomeçou e já se formou um rio de lava que flui em direção a Nátthagi de novo!



Será que é desta que a Islândia vai crescer? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (30 Ago 2021 às 22:35)

Ontem


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2021 às 14:31)

A erupção na Islândia entrou numa nova fase, depois de cerca de uma semana de pausa, a erupção voltou ontem com multiplos eventos (fissuras) fora da cratera principal. Hoje infelizmente as condições meteorológicas não permitem seguir o que se passa pelas webcams. Deixo aqui um vídeo de ontem:


----------



## Hawk (13 Set 2021 às 21:26)

Alerta amarelo de erupção vulcânica na ilha de La Palma (Canárias), Cumbre Vieja. Por todas as razões e mais alguma, este merece uma monitorização especial.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2021 às 21:28)

Hawk disse:


> Alerta amarelo de erupção vulcânica na ilha de La Palma (Canárias), Cumbre Vieja. Por todas as razões e mais alguma, este merece uma monitorização especial.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2021 às 21:31)

Nota: é só ali no Vieja… é só aquele vulcão que eventualmente poderá causar um Tsunami no atlântico e passar pela Madeira com 40m de altura…







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Busorganist (22 Set 2021 às 20:58)

Não sei se já apareceu aqui, mas pelas Islândias também há.. 









						Islândia. Vulcão Fagradalsfjali entrou de novo em erupção
					

Na Islândia, um vulcão também entrou em erupção. Será a maior dos últimos 50 anos.




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2021 às 08:42)

Busorganist disse:


> Não sei se já apareceu aqui, mas pelas Islândias também há..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa erupção já dura desde março! 

Se deres uma olhadela pelas páginas anteriores deste tópico podes ver mais informação e vídeos desse vulcão.


----------



## Busorganist (23 Set 2021 às 09:40)

Eu sei que sim... Acompanhei a dita durante largos dias. Mas sendo a notícia da RTP achei que ou não era o mesmo ou teria sido uma erupção diferente. Como estava apertado de tempo não consegui verificar.. Além de que os nomes na Islândia são todos muito fáceis de memorizar :s . Mas ficou o aviso.. A ver se não acontece novamente. De qualquer forma, obrigado pela informação


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2021 às 09:43)

Busorganist disse:


> Eu sei que sim... Acompanhei a dita durante largos dias. Mas sendo a notícia da RTP achei que ou não era o mesmo ou teria sido uma erupção diferente. Como estava apertado de tempo não consegui verificar.. Além de que os nomes na Islândia são todos muito fáceis de memorizar :s . Mas ficou o aviso.. A ver se não acontece novamente. De qualquer forma, obrigado pela informação



Não estás de todo errado, este vulcão o fagradalsfjall entrou num período de poucos dias de pausa e foi notícia pelo interregno dessa pausa.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2021 às 10:11)

Com a chegada da lava ao mar assistimos ao nascimento daquilo que os açorianos designam de "fajã". É assim que estas ilhas crescem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2021 às 13:42)

Vulcão Kilauea, um dos mais ativos do mundo, entra em erupção​








						Vulcão Kilauea, um dos mais ativos do mundo, entra em erupção
					

O vulcão Kilauea, no Havai, voltou a entrar em erupção. Em 2018, destruiu 700 casas e deslocou milhares de pessoas.




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## hurricane (30 Set 2021 às 13:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vulcão Kilauea, um dos mais ativos do mundo, entra em erupção​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O planeta anda numa época ativa.


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2021 às 14:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vulcão Kilauea, um dos mais ativos do mundo, entra em erupção​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Kilauea o é vulcão mais ativo do mundo está praticamente sempre em erupção já há várias decadas, não fosse a erupção do Cumbre Vieja esta erupção do Kilauea  teria passado despercebida à nossa comunicação social.


----------



## Mammatus (30 Set 2021 às 16:43)

MSantos disse:


> *O Kilauea o é vulcão mais ativo do mundo está praticamente sempre em erupção já há várias decadas*, não fosse a erupção do Cumbre Vieja esta erupção do Kilauea  teria passado despercebido à nossa comunicação social.



Pensava que era o Stromboli.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2021 às 16:46)

https://www.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/volcano-updates


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2021 às 17:07)

Mammatus disse:


> Pensava que era o Stromboli.



Ultimamente até tem sido o Stromboli, mas o Kilauea quando está em forma, leva anos a jorrar lava…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Out 2021 às 12:30)

Pek disse:


> Imagens aéreas da nova escoada lávica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagens incríveis.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Out 2021 às 17:24)

Ilha Vulcano em alerta devido ao aumento da atividade fumarólica                

O Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia (INGV) informou que foi detetada atividade fumarólica na cratera do vulcão Vulcano, nas ilhas Eólias, Itália.

A atividade está associada ao aumento da temperatura e de emissão de dióxido de enxofre (SO2) e de dióxido de carbono (CO2). Tem sido registado também alguma sismicidade e deformação, o que segundo Marco Pistolesi, professor de vulcanologia da Universidade de Pisa, não é comum naquele vulcão.

Com base nas mudanças da atividade, o INGV elevou o nível de alerta do vulcão para amarelo.






Fontes
Volcano Discovery
The Local it


----------



## DaniFR (6 Out 2021 às 19:17)

Stromboli, forte explosão sentida por moradores e turistas, depois os destroços. Ingv: "anomalia térmica"​O estudo: "Emissões de CO2 são sinos de alarme de erupções"​
*Stromboli* , uma forte*explosão* na cratera do*vulcão* foi sentida pelos habitantes da ilha e também pelos turistas e pela* vila de Ginostra* , que relataram um* rugido* alto. A actividade desenvolvida pelos vulcanólogos do* Ingv* e do Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia, Observatório Etneo, reportou que «as redes de monitorização registaram uma variação dos parâmetros monitorizados às 16h18. Em particular, ele observa"anomalia térmica por câmeras de vigilância».









						Stromboli, forte esplosione sentita da abitanti e turisti, poi i detriti. Ingv: «Anomalia termica»
					

Stromboli, una forte esplosione sul cratere del vulcano è stata avvertita dagli abitanti dell'isola e anche dai turisti e dal borgo di Ginostra, che hanno riferito diu un forte boato....




					www.ilmessaggero.it


----------



## Fantkboy (6 Out 2021 às 20:09)

Forte esplosione e colata lavica: il vulcano Stromboli torna a farsi sentire. Ecco cos’è successo
					

Stromboli torna a farsi sentire: il forte boato, poi la colata lavica fino alla costa




					www.centrometeoitaliano.it


----------



## jorgepaulino (9 Out 2021 às 10:17)

Um pergunta à moderação, estamos a acompanhar um evento talvez unico nas nossas vidas, não seria bom termos um tópico especial para isto?


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2021 às 00:43)




----------



## Pek (22 Out 2021 às 07:21)

vamm disse:


>



Um exemplo perfeito de fluxo piroclástico, embora sem consequências neste caso devido à sua extensão limitada.


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Nov 2021 às 13:12)

Panorama vulcânico actual (Fonte: https://www.volcanoesandearthquakes.com)


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2021 às 20:48)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Perfeitamente de acordo.
> 
> Só temos a agradecer toda esta partilha pois será daquelas erupções vulcânicas que ficarão na nossa memória por muito tempo ...
> 
> ...



Penso que já se justifica a criação de um tópico dedicado em exclusivo a este vulcão, amanha trato disso!


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2021 às 16:27)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Um pergunta à moderação, estamos a acompanhar um evento talvez unico nas nossas vidas, não seria bom termos um tópico especial para isto?


A partir de hoje o seguimento da erupção do Vulcão Cumbre Vieja na ilha de La Palma, Canárias passa a ser feita no tópico dedicado:

 Erupção do Vulcão Cumbre Vieja, La Palma, Canárias 2021


----------



## GSM2046 (1 Dez 2021 às 18:34)

Grimsvötn volcano (Iceland): accelerating rates of subsidence increase likelihood of glacial flood and perhaps an eruption
					

Grímsvötn volcano (Iceland) activity updates & eruption news / VolcanoDiscovery



					www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2021 às 14:59)




----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2021 às 19:06)

Milhares de pessoas fogem da erupção do vulcão indonésio Semeru​








						Milhares de pessoas fogem da erupção do vulcão indonésio Semeru
					

Milhares de pessoas fugiram das suas casas após o vulcão indonésio Semeru, no leste de Java, ter entrado hoje em erupção, cobrindo a região com uma espessa camada de ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## microcris (4 Dez 2021 às 19:37)

vamm disse:


>


As imagens disto são assustadoras


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2021 às 02:16)

Vulcão Semeru (Indonésia) em erupção (Foto: BNPB/AFP)




Erupção no vulcão Semeru provoca pelo menos 15 mortos de dezenas de feridos
No passado dia 4 de dezembro, o vulcão Semeru, localizado no distrito de Lumajang, na província de Java Oriental (Indonésia), entrou em erupção, produzindo escoadas piroclásticas que atingiram várias povoações da região.

Abdul Muhari, porta-voz da Agência Nacional de Desastres da Indonésia, informou que até ao momento há registo de pelo menos 15 mortos, 27 desaparecidos e dezenas de feridos. Cerca de 56 pessoas foram hospitalizadas, a maior parte devido a queimaduras. As equipas de socorro continuam as operações de busca. Referiu, ainda, que pelo menos três mil casas de habitação e 38 escolas ficaram danificadas.

Cerca de 1.700 habitantes da região encontram-se nos abrigos de emergência, mas a maior parte dos residentes ficou junto às casas.

O vulcão Semeru é o mais alto e um dos mais ativos de Java, encontrando-se sob vigilância permanente. A última erupção registada no Semeru ocorreu no passado mês de janeiro, não tendo provocado vítimas.

A Indonésia, o maior arquipélago do mundo, localiza-se no designado Anel de Fogo do Pacífico, sendo frequente as atividades vulcânica e sísmica.




Fontes
Volcano Discovery
RTP
Globo


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2021 às 18:12)

Bem que ano incrível em termos vulcanológicos ... 

A animação continua em vários pontos do globo ...







Vulcão Grímsvötn em agosto de 2020 (Foto: IMO)



Sinais de reativação no vulcão Grímsvötn fazem elevar o código de cores para a aviação para laranja                

Ontem, dia 6 de dezembro, o Icelandic Met Office (IMO) elevou o código de alerta para aviação para o vulcão Grímsvötn, localizado sobre o glaciar Vatnajökull, para laranja. Segundo o IMO, o vulcão apresenta sinais de reativação.

Com efeito, para além da sismicidade que, segundo o IMO se encontra em níveis acima do normal, os dados de GPS indicam que a camada de gelo que cobre o vulcão sofreu uma subsidência de cerca de 78 metros, o que sugere que a água existente no lago já foi, na sua grande maioria, drenada. A condutividade elétrica, que é um indicador da quantidade de água geotérmica no rio, também tem aumentado nos últimos dias e está acima de 464 µS/cm. Também já se registaram concentrações de gás mais elevadas do que o normal, mas atualmente estão dentro dos níveis considerados normais para a saúde e segurança.

As erupções anteriores no vulcão Grímsvötn (2004, 1934 e 1922) evidenciaram uma evolução semelhante, tendo ocorrido após uma diminuição súbita de pressão devido à redução do nível de água no lago.






Fontes


        IMO


----------



## fablept (9 Dez 2021 às 13:03)

Encontrei no Facebook..


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2021 às 13:50)

fablept disse:


> Encontrei no Facebook..



Vi um post no Twitter sobre isso.

Chuva forte, derrocada, libertação do peso à volta do domo e “cabum”.

Acredito também em infiltração de grandes quantidades de água, o material ejetado era na sua grande maioria vapor de água. 

Grande tragédia 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2021 às 15:38)

Novo episódio eruptivo no vulcão Etna                

No dia 14 de dezembro, o vulcão Etna registou mais um episódio eruptivo na cratera Nova SE. A atividade explosiva produziu uma coluna de cinzas bastante densa que atingiu os 6 km de altitude e que divergiu para sul. 


Entretanto, o último comunicado do Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia (INGV) informa que continua a emissão de lava, embora pouco abundante, a partir da fissura eruptiva formada, no passado dia 13 de dezembro, no Valle Del Bove, flanco leste do vulcão Etna.

Tem sido registado um incremento na amplitude do tremor vulcânico e não foi registada uma deformação significativa ao nível do solo. 






Fontes

      VolcanoDiscovery

INGVvulcani                            








Imagem: Francesco Caltabiano / EtNativo / facebook in VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Dez 2021 às 21:53)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Dez 2021 às 18:03)




----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Dez 2021 às 14:14)

Erupção explosiva na ilha Hunga Tonga-Hunga Ha’apai (Pacífico)                

Ocorreu no dia 20 de dezembro pelas 20:30 hora local, uma nova erupção vulcânica submarina no arquipélago de Tonga. 

A erupção na ilha de Hunga Tonga-Hunga Ha’apai, produziu uma coluna de cinzas com cerca de 16 km de altura. 

De acordo com imagens de satélite, a presença da água do mar com o magma, estará a causar uma interação explosiva significativa (atividade freatomagmática). Uma quantidade significativa de SO2 também foi detetado por sensores UV/IR.  Segundo o Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre de Wellington, foi elevado para vermelho o nível de alerta do vulcão. 

A forte explosão na ilha desabitada, foi ouvida a cerca de 170 km de distância, nas ilhas mais próximas. Dados obtidos através dos satélites Sentinel-5 e TROPOMI, revelam aproximadamente 9 quilotons de SO2 na nuvem de cinzas vulcânicas, que se espalham para norte.

As imagens de satélite (MODIS) mostram também, após o inicio da erupção, a formação de jangadas de pedra-pomes, com uma área menor a 50 km2 após as primeiras 24 horas, o que indica que a erupção foi menor do que a erupção de 2019, que produziu jandas com cerca de 195 km2 após 48 horas.

No final de 2014 e início de 2015, as duas ilhas Hunga Tonga e Hunga Ha’apai uniram-se na sequência de várias erupções naquela região e formaram uma única ilha. Fazem parte de uma caldeira submarina, no interior do arco vulcânico de Tonga-Kermadec, que se estende desde a Nova Zelândia e as ilhas Fiji, no anel do Fogo do Pacífico.






Fontes

  Volcano Discovery
VAAC Wellington
Worldview NASA


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Dez 2021 às 18:05)

Aumento de atividade sísmica no vulcão Fagradalsfjall após ter sido declarada extinta atividade vulcânica                

Foi segunda-feira, dia 20 de dezembro, segundo o Instituto Meteorológico da Islândia (IMO), declarada oficialmente extinta a atividade vulcânica em Fagradalsfjall na Islândia. Contudo, após esta decisão, o IMO começou a registar partir das 18 horas UTC de terça-feira, dia 21 de dezembro, um aumento considerado da atividade sísmica na península de Reyjanes.


A erupção que teve início a 19 de março de 2021 com a emissão de uma escoada lávica a partir de uma fissura perto do Monte Fagradalsfjall, na península de Reykjanes, a sudoeste de Reykjavik, prosseguiu com episódios de intensidade variável e formação de novas fissuras eruptivas, tornando-se uma grande atração turística, que levou às suas proximidades devido ao fácil acesso, cerca de 350 mil visitantes. A 18 de setembro o vulcão parou de emitir lava, após ter emitido mais de 140 milhões de metros cúbicos pelos vales de Geldingadalur.



Esta erupção, a sexta na Islândia nos últimos 20 anos, tornou-se a mais longa no país dos últimos 50 anos. A erupção mais longa ocorreu de novembro de 1963 a junho de 1967 (há mais de 50 anos) na ilha Surtsey, na costa sul, e durou quase quatro anos.












Fontes

    IMO
The Guardian


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2021 às 19:37)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aumento de atividade sísmica no vulcão Fagradalsfjall após ter sido declarada extinta atividade vulcânica
> 
> Foi segunda-feira, dia 20 de dezembro, segundo o Instituto Meteorológico da Islândia (IMO), declarada oficialmente extinta a atividade vulcânica em Fagradalsfjall na Islândia. Contudo, após esta decisão, o IMO começou a registar partir das 18 horas UTC de terça-feira, dia 21 de dezembro, um aumento considerado da atividade sísmica na península de Reyjanes.
> 
> ...


O vulcão respondeu: extinto estão vocês


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Dez 2021 às 02:58)

Nova erupção vulcânica em Piton de la Fournaise
O vulcão Piton de la Fournaise registou hoje, dia 22 de dezembro, uma nova erupção vulcânica após um incremento rápido da atividade sísmica, tremor vulcânico e deformação do solo. De acordo com o Observatoire Volcanologique du Piton de la Fournaise (OVPF) e o Institut de Physique du Globe de Paris (IPGP), o incremento da atividade sísmica deu-se a partir das 01:15 (hora local). O tremor vulcânico continuou a evoluir até cerca das 03:30 (hora local), até que quatro fissuras eruptivas se formaram no flanco sul, tendo consequentemente surgido novos fluxos de lava.


A intensidade do tremor vulcânico (indicador de emissão de lava à superfície) após o início da erupção, diminuiu gradualmente desde as 04:3 (horal local). A localização da sismicidade e do tremor vulcânico permitiram localizar rapidamente o ponto eruptivo no flanco sul do vulcão.



De acordo com as imagens visuais das webcams do OVPF-IPGP, foram observadas pelo menos quatro fissuras eruptivas, localizadas no flanco sul do cone presente no topo do vulcão, a sudeste de Piton Kala Pélé e a sudoeste da cratera Castelo Fort. O ponto de emissão mais baixo está a cerca de 2000 m de altitude. Às 8h30, as 4 fissuras ainda estavam ativas, mas a atividade mais importante estava na fissura mais baixa em altitude, e ao fim do dia a atividade concentrava-se apenas na fissura a cota mais baixa. 



Devido às más condições climáticas no local, não pode ser feito qualquer reconhecimento no local pelas equipas do OVPF-IPGP, quer a pé quer por via aérea, nem nenhuma estimativa de emissão de lava pôde ser feita pela Plataforma HOTVOLC (OPGC - Universidade Clermont Auvergne).

Fontes
OVPF-IPGP


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Dez 2021 às 10:52)




----------



## GSM2046 (30 Dez 2021 às 15:37)




----------



## GSM2046 (5 Jan 2022 às 15:07)




----------

